# MossBack Game Calls "Sweet Thang"



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet Thang Box Call
By MossBack Game Calls​
MossBack Game Calls has introduced two new box calls. The Knotty Hottie and the Sweet Thang are both crafted from cedar, black walnut and maple hardwoods. I was privileged to test the new Sweet Thang turkey call. MossBack is a company owned and operated by Weston & Jodi Clark. They have devoted themselves to a nationwide television series called, The Experience with Weston & Jodi. They reward those who have overcome life's adversities with a champion spirit by taking them on dream hunts. The other great thing about this company is that every call is designed, created and manufactured here in the good ol’ United States. 
Both the box and the lid of the Sweet Thang are made of cedar. The box itself is not a solid piece of cedar but a combination of three separate pieces of cedar assembled to form a nicely crafted box call. The sound is very sweet and I found it very comfortable to hold and work. The box made it easy to create the following sounds, purrs, yelps, clucks, cut and cutting and cackles needed when out hunting turkey. 
I would suggest if you are in the market for a new box call then take time to go to www.MossBackGameCalls.com and check out what they have to offer in handcrafted high quality game calls.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com​


----------

